# Mt Redoubt



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mt Redoubt, to the immediate southwest of Anchorage appears ready to blow at any time. The last eruption was in 1989. It nearly took down a KLM jet which flew into the volcanic ash.
Because I have a flight scheduled out of the Anchorage airport early Tuesday morning I am monitoring this event with great interest. 
This is a webcam shot. It should renew itself over time since the image is regularly updated. 








Location of Mt Redoubt relative to Anchorage.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The local volcano observatory site has been overloaded and is shut down. Meanwhile the frequency and intensity of quakes associated with this 10,000 + foot volcano has increased markedly even in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... mountain go BOOM !!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Can Sarah Palin see Mt Redoubt from her house?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/30/2009 2:26 PM
Can Sarah Palin see Mt Redoubt from her house?


Actually,yes: Definitely from her office which is in downtown Anchorage. Her home at Big Lake is in a direct line with the volcano in what would be an unobstructed view although I suspect the trees around the lake block an immediate view. BUT she WILL see the plume when it begins.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mt. Redoubt eruption in 1989. Click image for larger one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was in Portland Oregon when Mt ST Helles went off. It was something to see. I have several news paper articals abou it and a book. 

The other thing that facinates me to no end is the sinking of the TITANIC. I think I have read every book and seen every movie/documentary on the TITANTIC. 

About 10 yeras ago I was in potrland and made a trip up to the Interpative center for Mt ST Hellens. Sure was interesting.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that the current webcam view of Mt Redoubt has become clouded. Here is a very clear view of the volcano earlier this morning: 








There are no changes in the status of the volcano as of yet. But people in the Anchorage and Kenai area are getting ready. An eruption is now described as "imminent." That is based on the prior history of this volcano which gave very little warning last time before it blew.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep checking FoxNews to see if it's blown yet.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

As something of an *"armchair vulcanologist" *







myself, following this with great interest. The KLM jet which was damaged in the previous eruption was a *747 which suffered flame-outs of all 4 engines *







due to ingestion of volcanic ash into them; the ash *re-melted inside the engines & coated the turbine blades. *A National Geographic interview of the pilot said that for a few minutes, he was pilot of *"the world's largest glider!" *







He was finally able to restart the engines at lower altitude (@ 5000 ft., if I remember correctly; *NOT *a large margin of safety by jet standards!) & land safely (although I understand he had to open a cockpit side window & peer out to land - the windshields had been abraded *beyond visibility *from volcanic ash!). It is now *standard practice *for the USGS (which handles all volcano monitoring in the US) to inform the FAA of impending eruptions like this, *specifically to re-route aircraft around any potential eruption clouds.*

Mt Redoubt is a "grey volcano" similar to Mt. St. Helens; the magma is much thicker than that of "red volcanos" such as Kiluea (the world's most active volcano) in Hawaii, and consequently *far more prone to explosive eruptions. *I've visited Kiluea (in Hawaii Volcano's National park) 3 times myself; last time, I was able to get within *20 feet of an active lava flow *







(the heat radiating from the flow was like standing near the open door of a *blast furnace!*







). Kiluea has had lava appear at the summit for the first time in many years last year - here's a link to a short Quicktime video clip of lava in the new summit crater that opened back in 2008







...

Active Lava Lake at Kiluea Summit 










*Tom*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Alaska Volcanic Observatory (AVO) official update as of 2009-01-30 18:26:05
Seismic unrest continues at Redoubt and activity is well above normal background levels.

AVO continues to observe potential activity with satellite and radar data.

An AVO observation flight this afternoon reported no sign of ash emission, but observed significant steaming from a new melt depression at the mouth of the summit crater near the vent area of the 1989-90 eruption.

The Aviation Color Code remains at ORANGE and the Volcano Alert Level remains at WATCH.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well. Guess I get coated with volcanic ash if/when it blows. Supposedly the stuff is great for plants...maybe somebody here will want some....


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall that a couple of weeks ago an eruption was feared in a volcano in the Yosemite Park region. That seems to have lost the headlines now and is replaced with this Alaskan one.

I did notice, when looking at a web site recently, that there was a reference to aircraft and their re-routing.

I have part of my family living in the Ring of Fire in the Far East: there are four active volcanoes on their island but one of the bigger threats in that region is that of earthquake.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

it's quite close to the drift river oil terminal.... in case it blows let's hope there will not be a desaster at the oil terminal.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By ThinkerT on 01/31/2009 1:14 AM
Oh well. Guess I get coated with volcanic ash if/when it blows. Supposedly the stuff is great for plants...maybe somebody here will want some....

Volcanic ash is interesting stuff. I had a 5 gallon bucket of Mt St Hellen's ash. I am now down about 2 quarts. Some one always wanted just a little 

I have Plates and plaques made from the stuff.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Alaska Volcano Observatory also has another *very interesting tool *







for those who want to follow this (potential) eruption - *"Webicorders"! *







Similar to the webcams, these are *web-enabled real-time seismograph plots that anyone with web access can view! *







Here's the link to the RSO_EHZ_AV Webicorder located close to Redoubt Summit . 

*This may actually be a quicker indicator of things "starting to happen" *







than the webcams (which I don't believe are updated as frequently), or especially if *Mt. Redoubt decides to "blow" *







*after dark. *The traces have a "time stamp" on the left; higher amplitude traces indicate *increasingly severe earthquakes *







. The traces are read "left-to-right" & "top-to-bottom", like a book. This page gives a full description of what they are & how to interpret the seismograph traces: AVO Webicorder Page.

Of course, if we see the *traces getting increasingly violent *







, then *suddenly stopping, *the Webicorder may "no longer be with us"







if *Redoubt REALLY blows!*

















*Tom*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems one in Japan decided it wanted attention too.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Contributes to the Global warming ,maybe the treehuggers have a solution smilies 

#1313


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't a volcano eruption contribute to global freezing? I thought the ash in the atmosphere blocks the energy of the sun, (reflects it back into space) Therefore it gets colder. Maybe Al Gore is behind all this volanic activity.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jamarti on 02/03/2009 6:58 PM
Doesn't a volcano eruption contribute to global freezing? I thought the ash in the atmosphere blocks the energy of the sun, (reflects it back into space) Therefore it gets colder. Maybe Al Gore is behind all this volanic activity. 


"Global Warming" is causing all of our Record Breaking COLD weather here in the midwest this winter. The volcanos will erupt later this spring and reflect all the heat back into space and we will have the sudden "Global Freezing" that we will recognize by the Record Breaking HEAT this summer.









Like that nice lady Engineer (electronics) I used to work with said, "Theory and the real world are not related." (I know she is right!)


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I have a picture of Mt. Redoubt while I was in Alaska in 1994. I was across Cook Inlet at the time in Seldotna. It looked rather tame them.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jamarti on 02/03/2009 6:58 PM
Doesn't a volcano eruption contribute to global freezing? I thought the ash in the atmosphere blocks the energy of the sun, (reflects it back into space) Therefore it gets colder. Maybe Al Gore is behind all this volanic activity. 











You are on track with that comment. Add and compound CO2 which is a byproduct of any type of combustion on our fair world.. Cars be the worst.... Industry second... Energy third... 

Yes CO2 serves to trap and heat, Volcano ash serves to block and cool. 


Interesting balance. 

gg


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

global warming by CO² must be a fraude. 

if it were for real, first thing they would take away the bubbles out of Coke, 7up, Budweiser, champain and so on. 
because they ARE pure CO²!


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

webicorders don't show more/heavier activity in the last few days. maybe the mountain just had a little hickup. we'll see. i will follow the webicorder recordings anyways.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the webicorders *did record a lengthy burst of volcanic tremor (a frequent sign of impending eruption *







*) Thursday afternoon. *Volcanic tremor is usually a sign of magma moving within the volcano.







Here's a quote from Alaska Volcano Observatory regarding these tremors...

2009-02-05 19:22:16
"Unrest at Redoubt Volcano continues. Seismic activity remains elevated well above background levels.

AVO seismometers recorded two bursts of more intense tremor today. National Weather Service radar, pilot observations, and a brief web camera glimpse of the volcano late this afternoon confirmed that no eruption occurred. Following this burst, background tremor has remained elevated relative to the past several days.

AVO continues to monitor the volcano 24/7."

*...there's even concern it may affect sled dogs *







*training for the famous "Iditarod" dog sled race! *







From CNN: Volcano Looms Over Iditarod Dogs *The main concern of the dog sled trainers is that volcanic ash is as toxic *







*to the highly-trained dogs as it is to humans. *









...although Redoubt is in a remote enough location that the main concern of the "locals" is *ash fallout *







- From CNN - Townspeople Prep for Volcano's Eruption  


Looking at the webicorder trace, it's *very noticable that the tremor levels stayed elevated *







after the higher bursts. Just have to watch & see what happens...


*Tom*


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for the update. i did not see the 02/06/2009 recordings when i checked this morning. might be because i am 9 or 10 hours ahead of alaska.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the update site. I have been monitoring it carefully since I am returning to Alaska through the Anchorage airport on Thursday. There were no difficulties at all when I left about a week ago. It is beginning to look like nothing will happen. Hopefully I didn't just go and curse myself by writing that. 

This is the webcam image:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The seismic activity at Redoubt has markedly increased within the last day:







Compare the above with the readings of the last week seen below. The lower chart can be enlarged by clicking the image.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad you did a second post blackburn... .I was not understanding why you were saying that "It is beginning to look like nothing will happen." 

They have not lowered the alert level, and seems that there was an earthquake recently. 

It's just taking it's time! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still holding with my statement that it is beginning to look as if nothing will happen. Perhaps that is wishful thinking. After all, I have to fly in that direction in a couple of days.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Best webcam shot I've seen yet. This one was taken this morning. So far, so good. All I need is three more days of this.








Here is a list of the possible outcomes for Redoubt: 



*Failed Eruption:*
No eruption occurs because magma does not reach the surface. Earthquake activity, gas output, and steaming slowly decrease over several weeks or months. Continued heat flux may cause continued, modest melting of snow and ice on the edifice and subsequent increased, but not hazardous outflow into the Drift River. 


ERUPTION SIMILAR TO OR SMALLER THAN 1989-90:
Unrest continues to escalate culminating in an eruption that is similar to or smaller than the one that occurred in 1989-90. 

*Hazards associated with this type of eruption:* 
*Ash clouds* - Ash could reach 40,000 ft ASL or higher 


*Ash fall* - depending on prevailing winds, trace (< 1 mm) to minor amounts of ash (several millimeters) may fall in areas throughout Cook Inlet and southcentral Alaska. A trace of ash could also fall in other areas of southern and eastern Alaska. 


*Lahars (mudflows)* - lahars could travel east down the Drift River or within other drainages emanating from the volcano, possibly reaching the Cook Inlet. 


*Pyroclastic flows* - Fast-moving clouds of hot ash and gas could travel swiftly down the flanks, affecting areas mostly within about 15 km of the volcano. 


 *Duration* - Hazards from ash in the atmosphere, ash fall, lahars, and pyroclastic flows could persist for weeks to months. 


[*]*Larger Explosive Eruption:*
A significantly larger eruption could occur, perhaps similar to eruptions that are thought to have taken place prehistorically. Such an eruption might involve the production of larger ash clouds, pyroclastic flows on several flanks of the volcano, and larger lahars more frequently reaching Cook Inlet down Drift River and affecting other drainages around the volcano as well. 


[*]*Flank Collapse:*
The intruding magma or other processes could destabilize a portion of the Redoubt edifice that could result in a large volcanic landslide. At least twice in the last 10,000 years, debris flows generated by such landslides have reached Cook Inlet. It is also likely that a landslide of this type would be accompanied by an eruption. Because of the scarcity of these events in the geologic record, a flank collapse and eruption is considered very unlikely. A flank collapse may be accompanied by visible deformation of the edifice and AVO will be looking for such signs. 


[/list] *Of these scenarios, option 2 is still considered the most likely, with options 1 or 3 still somewhat likely. Option three is not one I find much to my liking. That one has potentially catastrophic consequences for Anchorage and thus most all of Alaska. 
*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

So far, so good. The latest tremor readings are still within the safe range. 24 hours and I will be at the airport waiting to return to Anchorage . . .


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

This morning I attended a presentation on the status of the possible eruption of Mt Redoubt. The alert status remains at YELLOW because of continuing elevated siesmic activity. The volcano is about 100 miles west of Anchorage. The largest risks are ash deposits around Anchorage and the risk of a lahar [see above] because there is an oil terminal where the Drift River flows into the bay. There is high risk of severe damage or loss to the terminal. In addition fumaroles are appearing on the flanks causing significant snow and ice melt on the glacial flows. one of these has opened a hole in the ice [not the mountain] that is about 300 meters wide. That ends up being a lot of water that will flow into the river. AVO believes there is a high probability an erruption [at some level] within weeks, probably similar to the 1989 event. These events are highly unpredictable, as we learned from the Mt. St. Helens eruption. We lost a scientist that was doing field observationfrom a vantage point several miles away. Remember that in the last Mt Redoubt event we nearly lost a 747 when it flew threw an ash cloud and lost all four engines. Fortunately they were able to perform a restart and land safely. 

Regards


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

And, of course, the worrisome part for me is that we are flying in THAT direction at night. I don't know if they will be able to detect the ash clouds while we are enroute IF they are out there. I will certainly be relieved when I am back. THEN I am heading BACK to Copper Center--200 miles EAST of Anchorage to wait this thing out.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron 

The USGS and NOAA have a joint alert system that notifies FAA immediately even if there is a moderate chance of ash discharge or gas plume. The gas discharge is now several thousand tons per day instead of the previous 100 or so. 
I am not on your flight, but I would be more worried about a traffic accident driving away from the airport. 

regards


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

So who's responsible for the carbon foot print of that thing? hehe oh,oh I know OBAMA


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to keep the discussion to the volcano blowing its top, lest some of our more politically charged members do the same. 

Later, 

K


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

* http://twittermail.com/person/alaska_avo**alaska_avo * An eruption of Mt. Redoubt began at approximately 22:38 AKDT, March 22, 2009 (0638 UTC). AVO is raising the aviation color code to Red and the alert level to Warning. Initial height of the eruption cloud is estimated at less than 20,000 ft above sea level at present. Further reports will be issued as more information becomes available.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE: Current estimate for eruption cloud height is 50,000 ft above sea level.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

"An ash cloud was heading north from the volcano, with the National Weather Service issuing an ashfall advisory for the Susitna Valley, including Willow, Talkeetna and Cantwell.
Preliminary indications are the ashfall will be light, the weather service said." --Anchorage Daily News


A[/b]*s* of 12:27AM March 23, 2009, AVO has recorded three large explosions at Redoubt volcano at the following times:March 22 10:38PMMarch 22 11:02PMMarch 23 00:14AM --AVO


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

are you in that mentioned ashfall area?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 03/23/2009 5:44 AM
are you in that mentioned ashfall area?


The ashfall is in the direction of Talkeetna and Cantwell. Click map below. 
As you can see, I am out of the path (CRD). 


  The most recent prediction model for ashfall is shown here. Apparently the ash is falling from the 30,000 foot level although ash is rising to a height of up to 50,000 feet. So far this has not affected the Anchorage airport although some flights have been delayed or diverted.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Excitement in the North!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thar she blows.....5 times no less!! 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090324/ap_on_re_us/alaska_volcano_24


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01/30/2009 3:18 PM
I was in Portland Oregon when Mt ST Helles went off. It was something to see. I have several news paper articals abou it and a book. 

The other thing that facinates me to no end is the sinking of the TITANIC. I think I have read every book and seen every movie/documentary on the TITANTIC. 

About 10 yeras ago I was in potrland and made a trip up to the Interpative center for Mt ST Hellens. Sure was interesting. 



JJ have you read "Titanic's Last Secrets" yet???

If not you really really really need to, they finally figured out exactly forensicly how she broke up, on the surface no less, not hanging in the air like the movies, but just fascinating reading to see the science behind to reasoning. 5 stars!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a little off topic but I have often wondered about this. Maybe some pilot can give me the correct answer:

Suppose an airplane is flying at 20,000 feet over northern Arizona where our town is located at an altitude of 7200 feet. I assume that means the aairplane is actually only about 13000 feet above the ground?

I know that sounds like a dumb question but I would like to know.

By the way, there is currently an undewrater volcanic eruption near the Tongan Islands in the South Pacific.

John


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

No Ash here...yet - and Redoubt is right across the Inlet from me. We are supposed to be getting a sort of rain/snow/slush combo later on this week; hopefully that'll drag the ash straight out of the air. Once its on the ground, the ash is not that big a deal; its the airborne stuff that causes problems for engines and lungs.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 03/23/2009 11:06 PM
No Ash here...yet - and Redoubt is right across the Inlet from me. We are supposed to be getting a sort of rain/snow/slush combo later on this week; hopefully that'll drag the ash straight out of the air. Once its on the ground, the ash is not that big a deal; its the airborne stuff that causes problems for engines and lungs.

Good luck down there. I assume you have already taken all the necessary precautions. I am pleased to be 266 miles away from the volcano and in a direction where the dust is not likely to come since winds in this area almost always come from either the north or the southeast, not from the west. You are not quite so fortunate.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

flying altitude is above sea level. you're right. flying at 20'000ft (would be flight level 200) would indeed mean 13'000 ft above your town.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pilots normally talk about altitude above sea level. If they mean distance to the ground, they'll usually say "AGL" or "Above Ground Level." AGL is usually not important unless they're dealing with the ground, like at an airport or a mountain.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

So far the ash fall has remained away from major populated areas. Here you see ash fall at Skwetna, an isolated community west of the George Parks Highway north of Anchorage. I remember encountering a mess like this when ash from that same volcano hit Anchorage in '89.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

We finally have a relatively clear view of Redoubt now that this web cam has been restored. Here is the cam image as of a few minutes ago. No _*ash*_ output since last evening:


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JBW 

Sounds like you are in/near Flagstaff at 7200 ft. Previous poster was correct that aircraft altitude is relative to sea level. During the five years I was in Flag (72-76) we regularly lost small aircraft because the pilots [usually from Phoenix, elev 1200 ft] would go up about 5,000 above ground elevation at Pulliam Field. Unfortunately they would then try to fly over the san Francisco Peaks and get up over 13,000 with no oxygen and get in serious trouble. Back here in Virginia nothing sticks that far up. The mountains here are "bumps in the ground" comparatively speaking. 

I know where I work we are on high alert to respond to the DOI watch office at Main Interior [downtown] if the situation changes significantly [for the worse]. FEMA is probably out buying surplus snow shovels to give out so people can move the ash from the sidewalks in front of their homes. The bureaucrats in DC just do not have this "natural disaster" thing figured out. 

Let us all hope that nature figures out how to relieve all this built up pressure without significant damage to our populated areas. 

Regards


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

some years ago when i still used to fly myself i reached 19500 ft in a small cessna 152. no oxygen. but i didn't stay in that altitude for more than a few minutes.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 03/23/2009 11:06 PM
No Ash here...yet - and Redoubt is right across the Inlet from me. We are supposed to be getting a sort of rain/snow/slush combo later on this week; hopefully that'll drag the ash straight out of the air. Once its on the ground, the ash is not that big a deal; its the airborne stuff that causes problems for engines and lungs.
are you able to see mt redoubt from your place ? what's the town name ?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another major volcanic blast occurred this morning at 9:24. The cloud height for this one is the highest yet, reported to be at least 65,000 feet. Warnings have been issued for the Kenai Peninsula including Homer, Ninilchik and Kenai. Ash is expected to arrive between noon and 2 PM.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Alaska Air cancels all Anchorage flights
Alaska Airlines announced that it was canceling all flights in and out of Anchorage for the rest of the day, and other airlines are canceling flights as well after the Mount Redoubt volcano erupted for the second time this morning with a huge explosion at 9:24 that sent a cloud of ash to 65,000 feet above sea level, higher than any explosion yet.

_Webcam image of Redoubt today (Thursday 03/24) at 1:24PM:_


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Temp +53.5" 

That's Kelvin?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/26/2009 3:54 PM
"Temp +53.5" 

That's Kelvin?


Here it is only 32F. I don't know what it is in Anchorage, but it certainly is not THAT high. Probably in the high 30s.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest web cam shot of Redoubt. Is that FIRE I see coming out of the side of Redoubt? I will continue monitoring the cam shots to see what is actually happening here.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_2009-03-26 14:48:31
Seismicity is still elevated. Clear views at the Hut camera show a gorgeous view of the volcano. The webcam also shows fresh lahar deposits on the Drift Glacier. 
There have been no other large explosions since this morning's large eruption at 9:24AM. 
AVO staff are gearing up to do a gas flight and fieldwork today. 
--AVO website _


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

between the snow, clouds, smoke and ash, I can't tell which is snow, clouds, smoke or ash! 

But that RED does look a bit suspicious, don't it.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Redoubt ash falling in Homer; planes grounded throughout Southcentral*

_Ash from Redoubt volcano has begun falling in Homer, residents there reported this afternoon, and commercial airline traffic throughout Southcentral Alaska has come to a near halt because of airborne ash drifting over the Kenai Peninsula. --adn.com_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nature is indifferent, fierce and humbling, but beautiful.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

"An intense seismic signal indicates that another explosive event began at about 08:40 AM. The event is showing up on several networks. The ash plume is just showing up on radar. Cloud heights TBD since it is still climbing." --Alaska Volcanic Observatory

_And the darn web cam has gone dark on us just as it was starting to reveal some details. I am scheduled to head in that direction (ANC) on Sunday. Naturally, I am watching all this activity with great interest. _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Appearing in the Anchorage Daily News this morning is this item of interest:



One avalanche hits freight train, another closes Whittier tunnel 
_Anchorage Daily News_
_Published: March 27th, 2009 12:13 AM_


PORTAGE -- An avalanche crashed down on an Alaska Railroad train south of Portage, injuring no one but likely closing the track for several days, a spokesman said.
The avalanche late Wednesday smashed into a freight train about 15 miles south of Portage. The snow buried at least 10 of the train's 64 cars and threw some off the tracks, said railroad spokesman Tim Thompson. 
The train was hauling lumber, wallboard and other building materials from Seward to Anchorage. 

Railroad crews must secure the area against more avalanches before they can begin digging out the trains and assessing the damage, Thompson said.
The area, which is in a mountain pass accessible only by rail, is known to be prone to slides, he said.
Another avalanche Thursday afternoon temporarily closed the Whittier tunnel when railroad crews working on avalanche mitigation triggered a fall...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 03/27/2009 6:58 AM









Near as I can tell this view is from the western edge of Alaska. You can see the outline of that part of AK drawn in. I do know that the black spot is the Mt Redoubt ash cloud.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The ash on this most recent eruption is reported to have reached 50,000 feet.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

The train was hauling lumber, wallboard and other building materials from Seward to Anchorage. 


'Wallboard' otherwise known as sheetrock. About five years back I got a very good deal on a pile of that stuff that had meant with a similiar mishap. Stuff was selling for like 1/4 the usual price due to damaged corners and sides, plus some had broke across the middle. I used it for the garage and what is now the train room. 

And yes, the Volcano is something of an annoyance at the moment. Paychecks didn't show up at work today because the planes were not flying.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Redoubt as seen from ANC: 








Here are some interesting shots of lighting around Redoubt last night from the _Anchorage Daily News:_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Taken during a fly-over on the 26th:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat coverage Ron, very interesting with great pix.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, thank you for the continued coverage and great pictures. 

Randy


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Very light ashfall a few miles to the north of me. Depending on which way the wind blows and when the Volcano pops its top again, I might have to deal with the stuff in a few days.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Redoubt surges: Ash darkens Anchorage sky By RICHARD MAUER
 [email][email protected][/email]
March 28th, 2009 02:54 PM



The sky over Anchorage started to darken around 5:30 p.m. as an ash cloud from an eruption of Redoubt volcano two hours earlier drifted in from the south. Ash was soon falling in south Anchorage, and the ashfall spread north as the cloud thickened, bringing with it a whiff of sulphur.


The ash, which is especially corrosive in jet engines, forced closure of the Anchorage airport at 6:15 p.m.
Jim Iagulli, operations manager for the Anchorage international airport, said he made the decision to close the airport after getting reports of a cloud of ash moving across the facility.
"Once the ash started picking up, I directed them to close the airport," he said.
Airport crews said the ashfall appeared to be light.
Crews must wait until the ash settles before assessing how long the airport will remain closed, he said.
Redoubt had two eruptions within the span of two hours today, sending clouds of ash and steam to 35,000 feet.
Following the latest eruption, the U.S. Weather Service issued an advisory bulletin at 5 p.m. warning that Anchorage and Turnagain Arm could receive a light dusting of ash late this afternoon and early evening. The Weather Service also said a light ashfall was likely on the Kenai Peninsula from Kenai north through the early evening, and the Alaska Volcano Observatory said ash was falling in Nikiski at 4:10 p.m.
The volcano observatory said the eruptions occurred at 1:40 p.m. and 3:29 p.m. The Weather Service spotted the 25,000-foot-high cloud from the first blast and the 35,000-foot one from the second. The weather service said winds are generally blowing in a north to northeasterly direction from the volcano, which is about 100 miles southwest of Anchorage.
Most of Redoubt's eruptions in the current week-old cycle have deposited relatively little ash. Rick Wessels, a geophysicist with the observatory, said the cloud from the latest eruption appeared to be heading toward Kenai. It's possible to visually track the cloud now, but a storm arriving from the southwest may soon obscure the view, he said. . .


_continued at adn.com_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/28/2009 9:28 PM
Not good news. I am scheduled to check in on a medical Sunday afternoon in Anchorage. Needless to say I will be monitoring Redoubt developments closely. 
What is the NOT GOOD NEWS? Going to the medical center or being near the Valcano? I sure hope it is the latter>


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

No activity this morning. No warnings of dust in the air. Unless there is a last minute change I will be heading in. Apparently the amount of ash fall in ANC was relatively minimal. Otherwise I would have canceled the trip.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_BREAKING NEWS from adn.com: _



Redoubt volcano erupted again just before 6 a.m. with a "significant explosive event" that sent as 50,000 feet into the atmosphere, the Alaska Volcano Observatory reports.

An ashfall alert has been issued until 10 a.m. for the western Kenai Peninsula, with minor ashfall from Ninilchik south, said the National Weather Service. 
A flash flood warning was also issued for the Drift River, which flows from the mountain. 
Officials had given the go-ahead for millions of gallons of crude oil from the oil storage facility 20 miles downriver from the mountain to be transfered today to a tanker ship. It was not immediately clear how this morning's blast would affect those plans.
Air traffc in and out of Anchorage the the Kenai Peninsula was operating normally as of 8:30 a.m. 
This morning's blast comes a day after the AVO lowered the threat level from "warning" to "watch," after activity quieted.








Most recent web cam shot of Redoubt as of this posting


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first good webcam shot I have seen of the volcano while it is actually in a state of eruption. It is a clear day AND the ashfall is headed south so it does not block the view of the volcano while it is actually erupting.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is this morning's (2009/04/04) eruption on radar: 


There's more info here as well: http://ewradar.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/redoubt-active-monitoring-open-thread/

And a sunrise shot from the Hut webcam of the eruption at 6am AKDT (10am EDT 1400UTC):


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep the stuff coming...this is very interesting. At least NOW I can figure out roughly where the camera is relative to Seaward and Anchorage.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hut camera is to the NW of Redoubt, and the DFR webcam is to the NE. There is a map on the  Alaska Volcano Observatory website that locates the various sensors.

here - its easier to paste the map then get the link to work...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in a position to actually see the eruption this morning. Mountain topped by a dark cloud, trailing away to the south. Homer got hit with Ash, Kenai did not.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By vsmith on 03/23/2009 9:42 PM
Posted By John J on 01/30/2009 3:18 PM
I was in Portland Oregon when Mt ST Helles went off. It was something to see. I have several news paper articals abou it and a book. 

The other thing that facinates me to no end is the sinking of the TITANIC. I think I have read every book and seen every movie/documentary on the TITANTIC. 

About 10 yeras ago I was in potrland and made a trip up to the Interpative center for Mt ST Hellens. Sure was interesting. 



JJ have you read "Titanic's Last Secrets" yet???

If not you really really really need to, they finally figured out exactly forensicly how she broke up, on the surface no less, not hanging in the air like the movies, but just fascinating reading to see the science behind to reasoning. 5 stars!



I have the book on audio CD. It is a interesting idea. I finished it about two weeks ago.

I wish they had made it inside the Olympic Or was it the Britanic? That would have been some interesting stuff but some goverment stopped them


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Drift River oil moved; alert level lowered 

SHUTDOWN: Tanker removes oil from facility; 10 offshore platforms to suspend operations. 

_Anchorage Daily News_,  April 6th, 2009 04:52 PM 

The tanker Seabulk Arctic took on 3.7 million gallons of crude oil from the Drift River terminal Monday, reducing the potential magnitude of an oil spill should nearby Redoubt volcano generate a catastrophic flood. 







_The tanker Seabulk Arctic at berth at the Christy Lee loading platform. Mt. Redoubt volcano is shown in the background on Sunday, April 5, 2009._    _--adn.com photo_ 
As the tanker set sail in late afternoon across Cook Inlet to deliver the oil at Nikiski, workers began mothballing the terminal. The temporary shutdown will force the idling of 10 nearby oil production platforms. 

Chevron, the California oil giant that operates the platforms, said it won't start producing oil again until the volcano settles down, reducing the flow of light crude to the Tesoro refinery in Nikiski and nipping state oil royalties. 

So far, Chevron still has tasks for its 380 employees and 150 contract workers, but it is reviewing the impact of the shutdown on its work force, said spokeswoman Roxanne Sinz. 

Cook Inlet Pipeline Co. said the 15 workers it employs at the Drift River facility will be assigned to other projects. 

The shutdown is similar to what happened during the 1989-1990 eruption of Redoubt, but with a few major differences. Production was much more robust at the now-aging fields, and 38 million gallons of crude were stored at Drift River when the tank farm flooded back then. The shutdown lasted about a week. 

Only 6.2 million gallons were in tanks at Drift River on March 22, the start of the current series of explosions. Despite a major flood of water and mud that came down the Drift River March 23, a dike built in 1990 kept the tank farm dry. The dike withstood later floods too, including the one following Saturday's major volcanic explosion.

_Continue with story at adn.com_








View of Redoubt from Anchorage yesterday  --adn.com photo


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the postings Ron, national news down here has nothing about it. Just all Obama talk, talk, talk.....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Closing shots of Redoubt for the Night: This first one I enhanced by lightening it slightly since it was getting almost too dark to see the image:
Interesting how this volcano continues to puff away. However the warning level is off of red alert and back to orange. Air traffic to and from Anchorage continues. 










This shot was taken at 9:24 PM as you can see from the print on the film: volcanic activity continues for now at least.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Exactly, a volcano is way more interesting than Obama talk talk talk. Thanks.

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a different source of hot air


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the temperatures in the upper left corner of the pictures? Earlier they were 75 - 80, now they are about 30.

Okay, I have to ask you. Where do you get these great graphic pictures and the other pictures you post so often with your accounts?

They certainly bring your accounts of things to life.

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Still very active: First morning (4/8) webcam shot of Redoubt.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 04/08/2009 9:42 AM
What are the temperatures in the upper left corner of the pictures? Earlier they were 75 - 80, now they are about 30.

Okay, I have to ask you. Where do you get these great graphic pictures and the other pictures you post so often with your accounts?

They certainly bring your accounts of things to life.

John



The volcano shots are mostly off one of the Alaska Volcanic Observatory webcams. Although I have occasional access to other sources as well. I don't understand the temp readings either. They do not relate to Alaskan ambient temperatures. BTW, speaking of images, here are three aerials taken by the AVO a couple of days ago:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03/29/2009 8:20 AM
Posted By blackburn49 on 03/28/2009 9:28 PM*
Not good news. I am scheduled to check in on a medical Sunday afternoon in Anchorage. Needless to say I will be monitoring Redoubt developments closely. * 
What is the NOT GOOD NEWS? Going to the medical center or being near the Volcano? I sure hope it is the latter>





Fortunately it appears that all my medical issues have been resolved and I will probably be around here to continue building this indoor-outdoor train model for many years to come. As for the other concern, the last thing I want to do is find myself driving through volcanic ash. That could ruin my vehicle. As it turned out, that did not happen--so far. I do have to make occasional trips to Anchorage. I also am taking a trip out of state in late May. Hopefully the volcano will be on its best behavior at that time.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This article appeared today from Earth Observatory
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=37800 













Besides volcanic ash, the eruption of Alaskaâ€™s Mount Redoubt posed another hazard in early April 2009. The volcanoâ€™s activity sent laharsâ€"muddy volcanic avalanchesâ€"through Drift River Valley, according to the Alaska Volcano Observatory. Because an oil storage facility, the Drift River Oil Terminal, is located in the river valley, a catastrophic lahar could have caused an oil spill.


On April 4, 2009, the Advanced Land Imager (ALI) on NASAâ€™s Earth Observing-1 satellite captured this image of the Drift River Valley where it connects with Cook Inlet. Lahars have stained the river valley a deep muddy brown. Water channels form branching patterns just west of the Cook Inlet shore, and the dark brown color of each water channel contrasts sharply with the nearby snow. The Drift River Oil Terminal resides in this network of channels, and part of the facility appears as an off-white rectangle in a landscape of meandering mudflows. The same day that ALI acquired this image, the Alaska Volcano Observatory reported that a lahar had developed in the Drift River Valley, as indicated by seismometer readings. Lahars had also been recorded in the Drift River Valley during the previous weeks.


On April 6, 2009, the tanker Seabulk Arctic carried 3.7 million gallons of crude oil away from the Drift River Oil Terminal, reducing the risk of a massive oil spill. (On March 22, 2009, at the beginning of Mount Redoubtâ€™s period of unrest, the facility contained 6.2 million gallons of oil.) A lahar struck the area on March 23, but a dike built in 1990 kept the facilityâ€™s oil tanks dry.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a 640 pixel-wide image of the photo actually released from NASA. It shows the active Mt Redoubt volcano, a plume of ash or smoke and the Drift River Oil Terminal. Click this image for a much-larger one in low resolution for fast-loading: 
 CLICK above image for larger one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Much like a typical *cold* Alaskan winter that has run just a little TOO long (actually, that is ALL of them!), I suspect most all of us Alaskans are well-past ready for Redoubt to settle down so we don't have to constantly have to consider the possibility of working our travel schedules around IT.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Google-Earth images of southcentral Alaska area focusing on Mt Redoubt and Cook Inlet (click for much-larger image):
  Here you see the relationship between Mt Redoubt and the Drift River oil terminal. I have included a line showing likely lahar flow. The distance from top of the volcano to the terminal following that line is 25 miles. Those round dots on the volcano represent recent (today's) tremors measured by the AVO.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Seismicity is elevated, and many small, discrete earthquakes are occurring. The rate of seismicity has not changed for the last several hours. . . a distinct second plume emanating from the flank. . ." (has opened). --AVO[/i]














Most recent webcam shots as of ~6PM Apr 10 '09


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good reporting!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

A particularly good photo submission of Redoubt appeared yesterday. It even comes with a larger image (click):
  Photograph of Redoubt, as seen from near Homer on April 11, 2009-- courtesy of Turea "Midge" Grice.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it is floating in the clouds.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/12/2009 10:30 PM
Looks like it is floating in the clouds.

Right. "As seen from near Homer" does not necessarily exclude "taken from an airplane near . . ."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured airborn photography, but it looks a lot like some science-fantasy drawing of a "city in the sky".


----------

